# the curious world of Hovhaness my experience



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I confortably situated the work of hovhaness between Bax and Holst world that colided.
The intricated and gorgeous music candy coated sweet melody the power of Holst think mars bringer of war.

Great classical composer i needed time warp into our era otherwise i was gone in the middle age or renaissance vibe.

Im starting to like instrumental music again thank to HoVhaness, i thank TC for this, since after lisening to gorgeous music of renaissance vocal music i thought there is no turning back im into vocal music up my neck i dont need instrumental anymore Hovhaness prove me wrong...

So i need ars antiqua ,ars nova, ars subtilior,franco flemish school, italians madrigallists, renaissance lute and baroque ecletic harpiscords from baroque , modern iconoclast into slow grinding symphony and i have everything.

I might explore further Bach ,Haydn,mozart , Beethoven, thee teutonic godz but wright noe there academic effort scared me in volume i seek the utter best, i know even the best german made elevator music some of it, so itake for challenge this year to beat the odd and discover em...

What i seek in them i dont want no simple bacj Haydn Mozart Beethoven cd i wont there boldest move
i want jean sabastien bach most utter slow grinding organ therefore pre Messiaen organ work done by Bach i want Haydn and Mozart velvety moment the utter best and i would like to hear Beethoven on his worst days when he was angry ang composed brutal joyless symphony.

I know i sound like a cureous birds an oddity but heck.. im proud of whatever i am, and please to be there talking on TC whit classical affecionados, classical lover , devotee ect..

:tiphat: your favorite bugsy siegel twin or clone

p.s i like to infuse some humor in my post since im considered a very sereous man by peers have a nice day and take care.


----------

